# Center channel vs main volume



## nordr (May 6, 2009)

I know most of the sound is supposed to come out of the center channel but my issue is that there is very little of anything coming from the mains. I have Klipsch RF-51s for the mains and RC-52 for the center. When I check the levels on my receiver they are even but when I am watching something like lost on Dolby Digital I have to put my ear up to the main speakers and then I can faintly hear crickets chirping. Is this a common problem? Should I just crank up the mains relative to the center? Thanks.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Of course, check all your settings to confirm their correctness. Remember that most of the sound in a 5.1 Dolby Digital film/show will come from the center channel. Try setting your receiver for 5 channel stereo and play music. You should hear the sound from all 5 speakers (assuming you have 5 speakers!). 
If the receiver's levels are balanced, you should be ok. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## nordr (May 6, 2009)

OK, I went through I used the RS meter to check the levels of all the speakers. The way it works with my receiver is that I can set the level of the center channel is relation to 1 main speaker only. So I actually had to turn the center channel almost all the way down in relation to the main to get 75db out of each from the same receiver volume. 

Should I set the center and 1 main at the same volume or will this make the mains to loud relatively considering that there are 2 of them?

I did notice that now I get much more detail in the sound (can hear water dripping off people, birds chirping etc much more clearly). Of course now one problem I have is that when it switched to commercial it is no longer Dolby and I get commercials in stereo with the result of voices being really loud. Kinda annoying.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

You should always try for the same level for all speakers at your listening position. As far as commercials, MUTE is the only cure, unless you happen to have Audyssey's new level control for volume. Dennis


----------

